

Haiti: OSM and Sat Imagery for Free iPhone App - ortelius
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/01/haiti-osm-and-sat-imagery-for.html

======
smokey_the_bear
Wow, Apple just approved Haiti GPS, just a few hours after it was submitted!

~~~
nym
Fastest turnaround ever :)

